# fried corn nugget



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello any one have a Recipe for corn nugget i had them in a Restrurnt near by 

Thank you very much 
Tammy


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Recipes for you:

http://www.google.com/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You would need to describe it for any of to answer that for you.


----------



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

i want a easy recipe for deep fried corn nugget there are a lot out i try a few its did not works 

Thanks 
Tammy


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Piglet, that still doesn't help. What was the consistancy? "Corn nugget"? Is it like a corn fritter? Was it light and airy or was it dense? You got to help us out for us to be able to help you out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2005)

I beleive the person is speaking of a "nuggit" about 1/2"-3/4" in size. It is deep fried w/ a heavy batter on the outside & an almost "cream cornish" consistancy on the inside. They're quite sweet :lips: (prob. just sweet corn) and are often used as an appatizer in the restaruants in the area where I live. 

I'm looking for the same recipie so I hope this may help.


----------

